

The easiest way to say « Fuck » to Internet Explorer - mikado
http://fucking-ie.com/

======
nkuttler
That's just stupid. Welcome to the 90s.
[http://www.anybrowser.org/campaign/](http://www.anybrowser.org/campaign/)

------
cleverjake
I agree that this is pretty silly, but to those asking about ie 11, it doesn't
detect ie 10 or 11 as "IE"

    
    
       MSIE ([0-9]{1,}[.0-9]{0,}

------
vezycash
Ie 11 is sweet. I would switch full time but my extensions are on chrome.

The pop up blocker is the best. Nothing gets past it.

Controls in ie are stuck in 1995. Extensions in ie are fucking hard to delete
or sometimes undeletable.

Apart from this, ie's aite.

------
blowski
I imagine it would be even easier with a conditional comment.

But... why is something so childish on the homepage of HN?

------
ozh
This campaign is 3 years late.

------
mkas
What is wrong with IE11?

~~~
newsmaster
Not everyone can upgrade to IE11 unfortunately. I'm on vista and stuck with
IE9 so I don't even bother.

------
lollancf37
LMAO

